# How are the flyers/vortexes working this spring??



## Goat (Jan 26, 2010)

Just a question for all the hardcore snow goosers that have been grinding it out this spring. How have the flyers and vortexes been working this spring? Just curious if they might be starting to lose effectiveness or possibly gain advantage.

thanks
Goat


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

they are a decoy that moves therefore just a big hype. IMO motion is the most over rated thing in waterfowl hunting. the way that ANY motion decoy moves (with the exception of sillosock bouncers) are all unrealistic. they sell to hunters not to birds


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

lesserhunter said:


> they are a decoy that moves therefore just a big hype. IMO motion is the most over rated thing in waterfowl hunting. the way that ANY motion decoy moves (with the exception of sillosock bouncers) are all unrealistic. they sell to hunters not to birds


So you honestly think that motion is more over rated than Fully Flocked decoys and U-vision paint?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Don't listen to lesserhunter, he hasn't used vortex's.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

lesserhunter said:


> they are a decoy that moves therefore just a big hype. IMO motion is the most over rated thing in waterfowl hunting. the way that ANY motion decoy moves (with the exception of sillosock bouncers) are all unrealistic. they sell to hunters not to birds


So you think that fullbodies with motion cones that move in the wind, any kind of windsock decoy that bobs and bounces or duck decoys on water moving around either via wind or jerk string, doesn't improve your chance in finishing waterfowl and are unrealistic? I think if the birds found them unrealistic, these wound be a thing of the past because it would be very difficult to kill anything with them. Just curios for your take on it , lesserhunter. But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

it has its days some days you have to take it down to get birds to come in and other days you cant turn it off. All depends on reading the birds


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Motion stakes are over rated for Canada's and ducks are over rated.


----------



## mwedd (Mar 13, 2011)

Both are just another tool that can be effective and not so effective.Had one hunt one day birds wouldn't finish with either,so took them down.After that flocks worked us and finished nice and tight rest of day.

So next day set up in am without Vortex/Flyers because birds worked so well without them day before..Exact opposite..could not draw several flocks into decoy range.So first thing we change without tweaking spread..put up flyers.Bingo! The first 3 flocks decoyed 20 to 25 yards.Like many have said,they have their place.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had 4 rotaries out this weekend and it made a difference.


----------



## Bluekilla (Mar 25, 2011)

To say the vortex motion isn't realistic don't make sense. Birds fly. You ever watch a real bird?


----------



## str8shooter461 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think like most things they have there place and time. I have one thing that i'm told works great when using them but it was to windy when I was out so I'll try it next time I go out.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Location Location Location!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Does anybody use string o wings with the vortex? We have had some success with both.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

String o wings...that's a blast from the past. You use them on rotaries? I'd love to see how they look since they never had a lot of positive feedback on their own.

We've used jackkites on rotaries and they look good - pain to use though as they don't hold up well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They don't even make string o wings anymore do they?Of course you could go to a used car lot I suppose.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> They don't even make string o wings anymore do they?Of course you could go to a used car lot I suppose.


I think they went out of business....website is no more either.


----------

